# HH #12 - Raven's Flight



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i thought 'a thousand sons' was to be the 12th book but this book seems to be coming out the month before it in feb 2010, making it in fact the 12th book and ATS the 13th... does anyone know anything about it? it seems to have escaped everyones attention with the upcoming twin books about the SW vs TS. 

Ravens flight? Corax?

link: http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60680181006&type=Book


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

That appears to be an audiobook. Some fluff on the Raven Guard would be a welcome addition to the HH though.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Its set on Isstvan after the Dropsite Massacre and how some of the Raven Guard that didnt make it off world are surviving, with the World Eaters closing in. I dont actually think Corax will be in there though (Seeing as he made it off world he will probably be seen early in the book and thats it or in flashbacks) I really cant wait for this though looks great.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Blurb off amazon reads:

"After the horrors of the Dropsite Massacre, the Raven Guard are trying to survive in the caves and mountains of Isstvan V. Their plight is desperate, and escape from the roaming Chaos Legions seems impossible. Meanwhile Colonel Valerius of the Imperial army begins suffering terrible dreams, believing the Raven Guard to be in trouble. But he faces obstacles of his own in attempting what he believes will be a heroic rescue. Can the decimated Legion hold out against the forces of the World Eaters long enough to reach an unlikely salvation?"

The "Unlikely Salvation" is what interests me :good:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

interesting I thought all the loyalist marines were wiped out on that planet


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Well the Vast Majority Were. Some small elements obviously survived which included the Primarchs Vulkan and Corax.


----------

